# Win 8.1 firmware issue



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

I ran Win 8 Upgrade assistant, it said that "Secure Boot isn't compatible with your PC", -your PC's firmware doesn't support Secure Boot so you wont be able to use it in Win 8.

Is Secure Boot in 8 like Safe Mode in XP?

My PC info is up to date in the drop down on the left.

Upon upgrading I will be installing a Gigabyte GPU, Nvidia Geforce GT630, which is compatible with Win 8.

A new power supply will be upgraded also, Thermaltake TR2 430W


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Have a read through this article....

Secure Boot Overview

As far as your hardware...are you installing 2 GPU's? You say you're installing a Gigabyte GPU and a Nvidia.....so which is it? I would start with a minimum of a 500 watt PSU. 

There are PSU calculators that will give you an idea of the size PSU you'll need based on the hardware you're installing. 

eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm just replacing the GPU, not installing 2. I have done the PSU calculators, the supplied link said i need 299 watts, 349w recomended.

Will the firmware issue cause it to not boot?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Secure Boot is part of the new UEFI Bios. If you motherboard is older then a couple of years it may not support UEFI Bios and Secure Boot. 
You can still install Windows 8 or 8.1 you just will not have the UEFI, and Secure Boot options.


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Since business is picking up quickly I decided to let the local computer shop do the install. My shop labor rate is 2.5-3 times as much as PC repair and I can't afford to not have a clean install the first time.


----------

